# mods advice



## ddrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

hey all!

im relatively new to smoking and have recently purchased a 'Hark' 'Tri-Fire' (http://www.hark.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=24&product_id=108) i ran this smoker past this forum before purchase and have since found it a pleasure to work with........as we are stranded for options out here in australia i do find myself quite lucky. However the time has come for Mods, my main concern is the heat difference in the cooking chamber, my last smoke registered a difference of 60F between the smokebox side and the shoot side.......i am toying with the standard mods of the baffle and tuning plate with holes in it, what i am curious to know is what materials i should use for these......will standard 3/16 Stainless do or is it too heavy? i am also looking for a template to find how far apart the holes should be and a start to finish size, everything i come across has said something different.

Another problem i have which i am close to rectifying is obviously smoke escaping from wherever it can, i recently purchased an RTV red silicon food safe rubber adhesive from the US (another option we are stranded for here in oz).......now i am to put a bead around the hood of the cooking chamber and spray some non stick on the body whilst i allow the beading to dry.....has anyone done this and has it worked? i wish to not end up with a sealed shut hood

so to summarise

question 1) common materials to use for baffle and tuning plate

               2) possible template for tuning plate holes

               3) suggestions on how to seal my chamber lid with RTV sealant

thanks smokers

y'all have yourselves a great day

(i am an honourary southerner after spending 4 months in NC, i think im allowed to use y'all)


----------



## boykjo (Jan 28, 2013)

I turned my offset into a reverse flow... There was no need to seal the cracks. The RF plate will distribute the heat evenly through out the cook chamber. You will have a small hot spot by the fire box side but that is normal and great for crisping up chicken...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## ddrummer (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks joe, but im not really interested in a full conversion to a reverse flow.......that actually looks like more effort than its worth


----------



## dward51 (Jan 28, 2013)

So why use stainless for your plates?   Won't regular steel plate work just fine and cost way less?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2013)

ddrummer, evening....  when you use the silicone on one surface, covet the other surface with Saran wrap or similar plastic wrap.... silicone won't stick to it and allow for easy release....   If it does stick to it... the thin strip attached to the silicone will melt and be gone anyway...   Mild steel is good for tuning  plates, 3/16 to 1/4" would be good...  Install them above the cook chamber to firebox opening.... You may need to add a couple lengths of angle iron to accomplish that... Make the plates the width at the angle iron and 4-5" wide.... then the openings between the plates can be adjusted to allow for heat and smoke to rise to the cooking grate.... some folks use biscuits to check for hot spots and tuning the plates... others use Infra Red non contact therms to check plate temp while the smoker is running and adjust accordingly...  The plates should be 2-4 inches below the cooking grate..... Usually small spaces between the plates at the firebox end and a little wider at the exhaust stack end... 

Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 28, 2013)

ddrummer,

Dave means like this:













My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 22, 2012





  You can adjust the openings of the plates to get an incredible even heat - OR - open them for high heat cooking.


----------



## ddrummer (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you dave omak and oldschoolbbq, your post was very helpful and ill keep you posted dward51 i was more so curious due to the possible food unfriendly components of some metals


----------



## ddrummer (Jan 29, 2013)

also as a matter of prefference do you fellas still use a water container in the cooking chamber once you have achieved a nice even temp? if so where do you place it?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2013)

ddrummer said:


> also as a matter of prefference do you fellas still use a water container in the cooking chamber once you have achieved a nice even temp? if so where do you place it?


Tony, evening... I do not use a water pan when smoking meats....   Some items benefit from moisture....  My opinion is, water and smoke mixed make acid rain and adds an off flavor to the meat....    Items like sausage, especially large diameter sticks need moisture to keep the casing from drying out..... a dry casing will make a moisture proof barrier and the middle will never dry.....


----------



## ddrummer (Jan 30, 2013)

im just doing your standard ribs and pulled pork thus far, nothing as advanced as sausage yet...........but i thank you for your opinion and i might try them next time without the water............another quick question, whilst im in the throw of modifying, does the size of the hole joining the firebox to the cooking chamber make a difference? i'm making a buffle anyway but i have a feeling i might be better off making a sheet with a smaller hole to cover the older one.....that way i have more space on the grill for meats


----------

